# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Aflofarm Linea 40+ - opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z was używała Aflofarm Linea 40+ na odchudzanie? 
Brałam już różne tabletki i próbowała różnych sposobów na odchudzanie po 40 i nic nie działa - mój główny problem to przejadanie się - czy ta Linea 40+ pomoże? 
Z góry dziękuję za opinie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też stosowałam masę różnych tabletek na odchudzanie dla każdego jak i tych dedykowanych na odchudzanie po 40 i nic - czasowy efekt i jak sie przestawało je brać to yoyo - tyłam bardziej. 

Na jednych z zajęć fitness, na które zapisałam się w styczniu polecili nam coś takiego jak *Sesja Fitness Fruiti* - to dość innowacyjny sposób na odchudzanie ale jako jedyny okazał się skuteczny i bez efektów ubocznych. 

Zamówiłam sobie to na płycie CD - doszło za 2 dni, słucham tego raz dziennie i świetnie działa. Nie przejadam się bo nie czuję takiej potrzeby i z tygodnia na tydzień chudnę  :Smile:  Bez diety i bez wysiłku - polecam moje drogie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja brałam Line 40+ i średnio mnie to pomogło. 
A czy ktoś korzystał z tego Fruiti fitness?  czy to naprawde dziala?

----------


## Linea 40+ opinie

Mnie Linea 40+ pomogła w odchudzanie ale faktycznie jest to odchudzanie tylko podczas brania tych tabletek. 
Jak przestałam brać Linea to zaczęłam znowu tyć...

----------


## Monika Hucz

A korzystał ktoś z was kiedyś z Afirmacji Fitness? 
Ja dostałam płytę CD z takimi afirmacjami FITNESS HEPIKA w SPA w Zakopanym - tam mieliśmy zajęcia z fitnessu i medytacji i dali nam tam takie afirmacje. 

Używam ich już jakieś 3 tygodnie i to co mi się udało osiągnąć:
- nie jem w ogóle słodyczy - nawet mnie do nich nie ciągnie,
- nie odczuwam dużego apetytu, jem małe posiłki, nie przejadam się,
- schudłam w miesiąc 3 km bez diet, ćwiczeń i cierpienia - bardzo mi się to podoba  :Smile:

----------


## Mgdalenaa

> A korzystał ktoś z was kiedyś z Afirmacji Fitness? 
> Ja dostałam płytę CD z takimi afirmacjami FITNESS HEPIKA w SPA w Zakopanym - tam mieliśmy zajęcia z fitnessu i medytacji i dali nam tam takie afirmacje. 
> 
> Używam ich już jakieś 3 tygodnie i to co mi się udało osiągnąć:
> - nie jem w ogóle słodyczy - nawet mnie do nich nie ciągnie,
> - nie odczuwam dużego apetytu, jem małe posiłki, nie przejadam się,
> - schudłam w miesiąc 3 km bez diet, ćwiczeń i cierpienia - bardzo mi się to podoba



I ile płaciłaś za te afirmacje na odchudzanie? 
Czy one w wieku 30 lat także pomogą?

----------


## Monika Hucz

Płaciłam coś około 70/80 złotych ale uwierz mi, że lepiej wydać na takie afirmacje gdzie po zastosowaniu masz długi, trwały efekt bez yoyo niż w tabletki na odchudzanie, które mają masę skutków ubocznych i sama wiesz jak z nimi jest. 

Co do wieku to tak spokojnie możesz kupić - nie ma tutaj żadnych ograniczeń wiekowych - takie afirmacje działają na każdego. 
A w razie czego masz 14 dni na zwrot  :Smile:

----------


## Maria Joska

Ja stosuje te afirmacje od 3 tygodni z kolezankami - u kazdej z nas bardzo poodbny efket - przestalysmy jesc slodycze, regularnie sie odzywiamy, wystarczy maly posilek zeby sie najesc no i najwazniejsze - 3 kg mniej  juz  :Smile:

----------


## Maryla.O

> Mnie Linea 40+ pomogła w odchudzanie ale faktycznie jest to odchudzanie tylko podczas brania tych tabletek. 
> Jak przestałam brać Linea to zaczęłam znowu tyć...


A jak weźmiesz tabletkę na  ból głowy  to myślisz, że już nigdy nie będzie cię bolała? Jak zarzucimy dietę - tyjemy, jak przestaniemy ćwiczyć - tyjemy. To normalne, nic nie działa na zapas. Linea zmniejsza apetyt, więc po jakimś czasie będziemy potrzebować mniej, żeby się najeść i to chyba tu leży kasztan. Przynajmniej u mnie tak było. Jak przestałam stosować, po prostu dalej mniej jadłam. Efekt nie był natychmiastowy, wiadomo, ale ja osobiście uważam, że zdrowiej chudnąć wolniej. Ja jestem zadowolona i uważam, że warto spróbować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Te Sesje Fruiti fajną są - faktycznie skutecznie hamują głód  :Smile:

----------


## Monika 45

Faktycznie te sesje działają  :Smile: 
Od tygodnia jem tyle ile chce - małe posiłki bez słodyczy  :Smile:  SUKCES !!!!!!!!

----------


## Justaa 33

> Te Sesje Fruiti fajną są - faktycznie skutecznie hamują głód


swietne  :Smile:

----------


## Gostka

A co sądzicie o nagrania HIPNOSENCJA na odchudzanie na odchudzanie? 
moja znajoma mi je poleciła - schudła dzięki nim 14 kg 
Stosował ktoś z was coś takiego?

----------


## Minerwa

> A jak weźmiesz tabletkę na  ból głowy  to myślisz, że już nigdy nie będzie cię bolała? Jak zarzucimy dietę - tyjemy, jak przestaniemy ćwiczyć - tyjemy. To normalne, nic nie działa na zapas. Linea zmniejsza apetyt, więc po jakimś czasie będziemy potrzebować mniej, żeby się najeść i to chyba tu leży kasztan. Przynajmniej u mnie tak było. Jak przestałam stosować, po prostu dalej mniej jadłam. Efekt nie był natychmiastowy, wiadomo, ale ja osobiście uważam, że zdrowiej chudnąć wolniej. Ja jestem zadowolona i uważam, że warto spróbować.


dokładnie, dziewczyny mysla, ze tabletki wszystko zalatwiaja ot tak, a  jak się schudnie to już można jesc wszystko, dużo i nie ruszać się z fotela… nie prawda. W trakcie diety należy wyrobić sobie zdrowe nawyki zywieniowe, żeby moc je kontynuować również po zakończonym etapie odchudzania. Szybkie chudnięcie często kończy się efektem jojo i korzystne dla organizmu nie jest. Co do głównego wątku – linei – po 40 zaczela mi „skakać” waga, poziom cukru we krwi tez był różny – jak spadal to rzucałam się dosłownie na słodkie;/. „Rozregulowalam” się, samopoczucie mi się pogorszylo. Postanowiłam więcej jezdzic na rowerze, spacerować, odstawiłam tłuste rzeczy, węglowodany ograniczyłam. Bardzo dobrym wpsrciem moich zabiegow jest wlasnie linea, waga się ustabilizowala, nie tyje. Latwiej mi trzymać kg w ryzach, a w moim wieku to już niełatwe…

----------

